
IPhone 2.0 Firmware (5A347) Available Early - cstejerean
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/07/10/iphone-2-0-firmware-5a347-available-early/
======
cstejerean
downloading this in safari causes the file to be automatically extracted,
which is not what you want. either download with FF or from the command line
(I'm sure there's also a way to tell Safari not to automatically extract the
downloaded file by I don't know that much about Safari).

